# compacting pavers



## ultimatetouch (May 27, 2006)

I recently had a lot of paver work done. They did all the prep correctly when looking at a typical installation guide except for running the compacter over the pavers once they were finished. 

He says he never runns it over the type of pavers that I have. I have brussels pavers. I am skeptical because all the installation guides recommend running the compactor over the finished paver to set them. I also caught his guys cover up the edge of the pavers with out installing the edging. I got on them big time and they installed it right away. They also laid my sod with out rolling it and then he went and got it roller. The trust is gone. I owe him a final payment, just want to make sure everything is done right. Should he run the compactor over the finished product?


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

Depends on the pavers. If they're a quality paver like EP Henry or Tile Tech then yes. If they're cheap knock offs from a box store then that's risky. Low quality pavers can crack and break when compacted. However they can cost 1/4 of what quality pavers can. You get what you pay for.

What company made your Brussels style paving blocks?

Certain species of grass are very sensitive to handling. Kentucky blue grass and Bermuda are fairly hardy but other species like St. Augustine die with too much handling. In a typical St. Augustine install I won't roll it, mow it, or otherwise touch it for a month after it's laid down. Just water it. 

There's a lot to landscaping, my gut says to trust your guy.


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

it all depends on the type of paver...if its junk like nicolock or techno bloc than forget about it... I lay ep henrry, cambridge and paventina. My guys use a tamper with a rubber plate bolted to the bottom of it... never had any problems. Sounds to me like your contractor was tryin to cut a couple corners... but i know on the east coast we always role after instalation.


----------



## jiangye (Jun 4, 2009)

i am in toronto and we compact after they lay down. but if pavers have lager gap, better prepare the base more and do not compact after. if do so, some spot may come wavy after the compaction. rolling grass give youe flatter ground. but in a very plat bed will not do more help for grass grow. keep watering grass and after watering do not step on them will give you good result too.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

It does NOT matter what type of paver. The possibility of breaking some of the pavers is just an associated risk. All ICP need to be compacted into the bedding layer of concrete sand in order to achieve interlock. This should occur after the polymeric sand is swept in the joints, but before the polymer is moistened. Some refilling may be necessary. 

Amongst other things, an edge restraint is entirely necessary to prevent horizontal migration of the pavement.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

They didn't put in the edge, I would've lost trust in them right there!

Those of you who say you sometimes don't roll or compact, do you sometimes not put the edge on? I doubt it.

Who actually does that? Someone who doesn't give a rats ass about their work.

It's not something you can brush off as forgetting, either. That is obviously intentional.

Question is, what else did he slack off on during the prep and base work? What's this job gonna look like next year or two years from now?


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Winchester said:


> They didn't put in the edge, I would've lost trust in them right there!
> 
> Those of you who say you sometimes don't roll or compact, do you sometimes not put the edge on? I doubt it.
> 
> ...


Any person who wouldn't put the edging on is stuck on stupid. This is vital to stablizing the brick. Best way is to dig a trench and actually cement it to hold the bricks or pavers in place. But there are a few ways to do edging on pavers or bricks. But you definately want to spend some money on the edging. Point being don't go with some cheap edging. Upgrade to some heavy duty stuff. Over years this will pay off. When laying pavers or brick the trick is proper prep on the soil before laying down. Most guys like to go with i can't think what its called. Then they throw stone dust over that. Now some do run the compactor others will just throw it out and work it in with a broom.


----------

